# My female sp44



## sarawalker (Apr 12, 2010)

My female sp44 has been holding. I just caught a glimpse of the babies before she scooped them up to protect them. My question is should I strip her of them now that they have hatched and are free swimming?


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you want to keep the fry then yes it would be time to strip.


----------



## sarawalker (Apr 12, 2010)

I figured I should from what I've read I just wanted to make sure thank you!


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

no prblem let us know how it works out for you...and how many fry you get..vics ime have tons of fry.


----------



## sarawalker (Apr 12, 2010)

She had eight babies one didn't make it =(! The seven that are left seem to be doing good, and shes now in her own tank where she will be recuperating for the next week!


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

very good! congrats


----------



## pamtam1126 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am not sure what is happening in our 45 gal tank. We have 2 Tilapia Buttikoferi. I think they mated.

It appears the female is in the far back right corner vertical and does not eat or move from that spot. The male as piled the gravel up high against glass in center of tank. we have a log that they have out grown and the male has blocked both ends of log. We have a catfish, which is in another log and does not come out. We had a green terror in the tank but he male almost killed it so we move it to another tank (10 gal) alone. It is doing well. How long will the female stay where she is. What happens next. The male fish is a brut. Will he kill every fish that enters?


----------

